# Ts110A



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

What kind of transmission has this kind of shuttle?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10761343/2006-new-holland-ts110a

This is the tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purity sure it's one that doesn't get to do a lot of loader work . Synchro shuttle I think.....wasn't real crazy about mine but it was a earlier model....may be a different tranny


----------



## mx113 (Jul 20, 2011)

I see 2 shifter boots on the right hand console. My guess would be a 12 speed mechanical shuttle. Definitely not the 16 speed power shift


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

That tractor has been on there for almost a year!
You could beat him up on price I would think? 
But then again that may be why its still for sale.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

mx113 said:


> I see 2 shifter boots on the right hand console. My guess would be a 12 speed mechanical shuttle. Definitely not the 16 speed power shift


That would be my guess also. I gave $37,000 for a 2003 TS110 w FEL and 1150 hours, 16 speed powershift, etc. 4 years ago. I really like that tractor for raking, moving round bales, dirt work, etc. It's a little light but can do the job for pulling my 7230 moco and 570 baler.

I'm thinking you might get 10-15% off his price because of the transmission. Maybe see if you could rent it for 1-2 months to try it out.

Ralph


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

He's supposed to send serial number after awhile then we'll know!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's definitely the manual sync shuttle, they are quite rare here. I don't think I've seen one out side of sales lit.

The levers on the right are not the power shift transmission if you're wondering.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Drove one of those about 4 years ago trade-in at dealer. Speed selection a little shabby. ABC in ranges and 4 gears in each range. B3=6mph & B4=10mph then C1=7mph & C2=11mph.. anything below there in Speed selection is super slow and anything above their is a road gear.


----------



## jeff outwest (Sep 13, 2009)

Not the transmission for a loader. A friend has one on a TS115, has had to have it split twice in the few years he has had it and it is his loader tractor.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Had a TS 125A great power and very comfy to operate but the transmission... what a pain to find the right gear... you cant shift A,B,C, or D on the fly either... 
If it has the 4.5 liter diesel its a strong engine but can start hard if batteries are even slightly off. Cables were a big issue on every single PIECE of NewHolland equipment we had!!!
Once replaced with heavy duty cables swedged and soldered ends they were awsome starting.
Oh yeah the 4.5 diesel will burn way more fuel than a 6.7l 6 cylinder.That good power comes with a fuel penalty lol.
100 hp range 4 cylinders are thirsty I dont care who makes them.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

The first picture of the shift lever on the column, that looks like the mechanical shuttle... holy gear snorting special.. dont put a loader on that one!! I thought most of those were delagated to road side mowing machines?


----------

